# net.eth1 (wireless) doesn't start wpa_supplicant ...

## mryoung_fr

Hi there,

I recently updated my system ... everything is working perfectly, except one little thing ... Which is the automatic wpa_supplicant startup with the net init.d script ...

My wireless Card is an integrated BCM4312, and i'm using the broadcom-sta driver since the beginning (never got a problem with it)

During this system update, i upgraded lots of components, including the following:

baselayout, upgraded to 1.12.13

wpa_supplicant, upgraded to 0.6.9

gentoo-sources, upgraded to 2.6.31-r6

broadcom-sta, upgraded to 5.10.91.9.3-r2

The problem is, since this update, when i start the net.eth1 script (which is a link of net.lo), i get the following output:

```

Starting eth1

 Starting ifplugd on eth1 ... 

```

wpa_supplicant is not started with this script, and then, no network connection is available ...

If i start wpa_supplicant by hand, everything works fine ...

Before this update, net.eth1 script was doing the following output:

```

Starting eth1

 Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ... 

  Backgrounding ...

```

And everything was working perfectly ...

i tried to fallback to previous version of broadcom-sta and wpa_supplicant without any success ...

Anyone can point me to something interesting to correct this issue ? ... Because, currently, i'm starting wpa_supplicant via local init.d script, which is not really clean  :Smile: 

For the record, my net conf file:

```

# eth0

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

fallback_eth0=( "apipa" )

# eth1

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

fallback_eth1=( "apipa" )

```

And as you noticed, ifplugd is installed (i tested with netplug, without any success)

Thanks in advance for your answer.

Cya!

----------

## pigeon768

output from ifconfig -a?

I would expect a wireless card to be wlan0, not eth1.

----------

## cach0rr0

easier to just cat /proc/net/wireless IMHO

though indeed having the wireless interface as eth1 is something I've only ever seen with ipw2100/ipw2200

----------

## mryoung_fr

Hi,

Thanks for your replies !

The card is detected as eth1 since the begining (related to broadcom-sta)...

ifconfig -a (not sure it can help  :Smile: )

```

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 62:e4:55:41:d7:08  

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:23:5a:50:75:4f  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:30 Base address:0x6000 

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:2b:83:0e:89  

          inet addr:10.1.100.47  Bcast:10.1.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::224:2bff:fe83:e89/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:111862 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:9979

          TX packets:65211 errors:19 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:150296872 (143.3 MiB)  TX bytes:5925190 (5.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:36 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1992 (1.9 KiB)  TX bytes:1992 (1.9 KiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

/proc/net/wireless

```

Inter-| sta-|   Quality        |   Discarded packets               | Missed | WE

 face | tus | link level noise |  nwid  crypt   frag  retry   misc | beacon | 22

```

Seems the card is not detected as a wireless by the kernel ?

Cya

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

# dmesg ­| tail

```

----------

## mryoung_fr

Hi,

```
# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

dummy0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0F:CB:C1:C1:07

                    ESSID:"soundbomb.wlan"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality:5/5  Signal level:-44 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 8E:63:2E:B1:A5:74

                    ESSID:"Ademain"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 03 - Address: 8E:63:2E:B1:A5:76

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 04 - Address: 8E:63:2E:B1:A5:77

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 05 - Address: 8E:63:2E:B1:A5:75

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1E:37:96:BE:EF

                    ESSID:"Livebox-16b0"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.432 GHz (Channel 5)

                    Quality:2/5  Signal level:-72 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 07 - Address: 7E:B3:02:92:C2:B8

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality:1/5  Signal level:-87 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 08 - Address: 7E:B3:02:92:C2:B9

                    ESSID:""

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality:1/5  Signal level:-85 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 09 - Address: 7E:B3:02:92:C2:BA

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality:1/5  Signal level:-84 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 10 - Address: 7E:B3:02:92:C2:BB

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.442 GHz (Channel 7)

                    Quality:1/5  Signal level:-86 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

          Cell 11 - Address: 92:45:82:B0:F6:9C

                    ESSID:"freebox"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality:4/5  Signal level:-63 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 12 - Address: 92:45:82:B0:F6:9E

                    ESSID:"FreeWifi"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality:4/5  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-92 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

          Cell 13 - Address: 92:45:82:B0:F6:9F

                    ESSID:"freephonie"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency=2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality:4/5  Signal level:-64 dBm  Noise level:-88 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : 802.1x

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s
```

```
# dmesg | tail

wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

wl 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

wl 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

eth1: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Wireless Controller 5.10.91.9

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

Adding 4200988k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4200988k 

r8169: eth0: link down

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

And, just for the record, ifplugd output...

Before starting wpa_supplicant by hand ...

```
Jan  5 00:16:43 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: ifplugd 0.28 initializing.

Jan  5 00:16:43 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Using interface eth1/00:24:2B:83:0E:89 with driver <wl0> (version: 5.10.91.9)

Jan  5 00:16:43 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Using detection mode: wireless extension

Jan  5 00:16:43 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Initialization complete, link beat not detected.
```

After starting wpa_supplicant by hand ...

```
Jan  5 00:17:03 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Link beat detected.

Jan  5 00:17:04 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Executing '/etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.action eth1 up'.

Jan  5 00:17:05 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: dhcpcd 4.0.15 starting

Jan  5 00:17:06 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Jan  5 00:17:07 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: offered 10.1.100.47 from 10.1.1.1

Jan  5 00:17:07 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: acknowledged 10.1.100.47 from 10.1.1.1

Jan  5 00:17:07 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: checking 10.1.100.47 is available on attached networks

Jan  5 00:17:12 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: eth1: leased 10.1.100.47 for 43200 seconds

Jan  5 00:17:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client:  ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Mounting network filesystems ...

Jan  5 00:17:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: ^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

Jan  5 00:17:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client:  ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Starting ntpd ...

Jan  5 00:17:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: ^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

Jan  5 00:17:13 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client:  ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Starting sshd ...

Jan  5 00:17:14 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: client: ^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

Jan  5 00:17:14 localhost ifplugd(eth1)[4023]: Program executed successfully.
```

Thanks again for your answer, and thanks in advance for your next answer  :Razz: 

Cya!

----------

## d2_racing

After starting wpa_supplicant by hand, can you post this :

```

# dmesg | tail

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# ping -c 3 www.google.com

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf ?

----------

## mryoung_fr

I don't get it ? ...

The problem is not related to a non working connection, but to wpa_supplicant not starting with net.eth1 ... as soon as wpa_supplicant is started, everything works nicely ...

Cya!

----------

## joestewart

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dbroadcom"
```

----------

